

Blogs are from the past, welcome feathers: blogless writing and sharing - nickbalestra
http://feathe.rs
In our team, we all like to write. We want to share our thoughts and opinions. But blogging has it's own set of limitations and expectations that don't always fit with how we write.<p>You need to manage a platform (either hosted or as a service) with everything that comes with it - setting up a theme, defining tags, categories and so on. You need to constantly write otherwise a new visitor may think your 2 months old blog post outdated and that you've moved on. Visitors also expect consistency of topic, while we may want to write a variety of posts about different aspects of our life and being. A flame post about the actress we hate, or a personal post about how life is going in general. What's more, the internet as we know it never forgets, while our opinions change.<p>The word "Blog" comes from the combinations of the words "web" + "log", meaning that all blogs result in a list of all articles. We want to focus on each article and we want to give that article only to our readers. There are enough networks and services that allow you to share what you write with interested people, why do we need them to register and follow your blog as well? Rather than taking up your time to create an intricate blog, why not just offer a direct link to the article and save your readers time too? When that article is no longer relevant, and is not shared or read anymore, we believe it should slowly and automatically disappear.<p>We believe writing is an important part for everybody's personal growth, but a blog with all it's limitations and expectations can be daunting to the casual writer. If you are curious and believe in our manifesto check out http://feathe.rs and sign up. We will open it up for everyone soon.
======
nickbalestra
In our team, we all like to write. We want to share our thoughts and opinions.
But blogging has it's own set of limitations and expectations that don't
always fit with how we write.

You need to manage a platform (either hosted or as a service) with everything
that comes with it - setting up a theme, defining tags, categories and so on.
You need to constantly write otherwise a new visitor may think your 2 month
old blog post outdated and that you've moved on. Visitors also expect
consistency of topic, while we may want to write a variety of posts about
different aspects of our life and being. A flame post about the actress we
hate, or a personal post about how life is going in general. What's more, the
internet as we know it never forgets, while our opinions change.

The word "Blog" comes from the combinations of the words "web" + "log",
meaning that all blogs result in a list of all articles. We want to focus on
each article and we want to give that article only to our readers. There are
enough networks and services that allow you to share what you write with
interested people, why do we need them to register and follow your blog as
well? Rather than taking up your time to create an intricate blog, why not
just offer a direct link to the article and save your readers time too? When
that article is no longer relevant, and is not shared or read anymore, we
believe it should slowly and automatically disappear.

We believe writing is an important part for everybody's personal growth, but a
blog with all it's limitations and expectations can be daunting to the casual
writer. If you are curious and believe in our manifesto check out feathe.rs
and sign up. We will open it up for everyone soon.

~~~
mck-
Interesting concept - I think a little more 'value' on your homepage would
work for me -- it is beautiful and sleek, but not enticing enough for me to
leave my email, because I don't see what it is...

~~~
nickbalestra
Yup, agree! We'll add the manifesto there in the upcoming days :)

~~~
mikecane
We don't need a manifesto. Just examples of what it looks like and how it
works. Are you looking for customers or adherents?

~~~
nickbalestra
It will be a free service so not looking for customers but more for people
that want to have a fix as we do for the above mentioned problems, so yes
probably I'll call them adherents:) Of course we will roll out more in the
upcoming days as we are still fine tuning the service.

------
franktori
Gr8 Idea guys - I am just fedup with managing a blog vs focusing on writing a
piece of content, seems you nailed. Signed up, looking forward to it

------
nickbalestra
OK here we go, our manifesto is online and of course written using feathe.rs
:) stay tuned!

------
coccodeh
awesome ideas! i just dsigned and immedately loved it! Cannot wait for more
from you! :)

------
adelnoor
cool, I'm in! looking forward to it!

